# I am so excited!!!



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, our sweet Lynn... is coming to my house a week from this Friday....we are going to meet for the first time, yipee...and guess what... she is going to teach me how to groom Rocky. How did I get so blessed to have a friend that will be willing to do that for me, I am so happy I can hardly contain myself! I am doing the happy dance! I am not only meeting one of the nicest people on SM...Rocky is so special to have her do this for him. She's the best...we will take pictures! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You are a lucky dog! Or should I say lucky dogs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm jealous. Would love to meet Lynn and the girls and it would be great to know how to groom but i'm chicken.:blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am chicken too, but she told me eveything to buy and I know I am in good hands. I'm the *luckiest* girl...I can't wait to meet her!



Snowbody said:


> You are a lucky dog! Or should I say lucky dogs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm jealous. Would love to meet Lynn and the girls and it would be great to know how to groom but i'm chicken.:blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm really excited too. :chili::chili:I've been looking forward to meeting Dianne and Rocky since I found out that they were in Phoenix, and I get to show them some cool grooming techniques, too. Wish all of you could join us.

Now, Dianne, hopefully you're preparing Rocky so that he won't be "shocked" :w00t: when we invade his home.  

This is going to be so much fun. I love each of the SM members that I've met so far, so this will be great too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I told him to be on his best behaviour, because lots of girls are coming and he loves girls!! He doesn't want this to get back to Matilda though. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Hey guys, I'm really excited too. :chili::chili:I've been looking forward to meeting Dianne and Rocky since I found out that they were in Phoenix, and I get to show them some cool grooming techniques, too. Wish all of you could join us.
> 
> Now, Dianne, hopefully you're preparing Rocky so that he won't be "shocked" :w00t: when we invade his home.
> 
> This is going to be so much fun. I love each of the SM members that I've met so far, so this will be great too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay-I love meetups! I can't wait to see pics!!:chili::chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh lucky!!! You have to take plenty of pix and post some grooming tips you learn!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How awesome to have Lynn show you how to groom Rocky! It will be so much easier for you to learn...and from here on out you'll save TONS of money!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG that is indeed super exciting  so happy for you two ^_^

have a blast!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Hey guys, I'm really excited too. :chili::chili:I've been looking forward to meeting Dianne and Rocky since I found out that they were in Phoenix, and I get to show them some cool grooming techniques, too. Wish all of you could join us.
> 
> Now, Dianne, hopefully you're preparing Rocky so that he won't be "shocked" :w00t: when we invade his home.
> 
> This is going to be so much fun. I love each of the SM members that I've met so far, so this will be great too.


 :blink: Lynn Now I wish I could be invited along.. I need to see some cool grooming techniques also... can you do a you tube video of your grooming session please? :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So lucky!!! I haven't met a single SM member yet but I am doing my best to make it happen! I can't wait to hear all about your special day (and see lots of pictures!).


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow that is awesome , i wished i lived close too !!! please post alot of pics and yeah the video of the grooming step by step sounds good , i need to learn how to groom dolce.asap


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, how fun and what a lucky lady to have her come visit AND teach grooming.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

that is awesome! have fun


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How wonderful:chili: Maybe the next time I can join the fun. Have a wonderful time, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how fun!! I agree with Jeanne - we need a video posted to Youtube!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How exciting for the both of you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok for all of us feeling left out we request the following:
-PICTURES 
-VIDEO so we can learn to groom via Lynn's techniques
-Lot of laughs and smiles

I am soooo excited for you both! You are gonna have the BEST time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> So lucky!!! I haven't met a single SM member yet but I am doing my best to make it happen! I can't wait to hear all about your special day (and see lots of pictures!).


 I've been patiently waiting!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocky this is Matilda a little bird told me you are looking at girls, what's that about I thought I was the love of your life. Boy a girl turns her back and look what happens:w00t:

Dianne I wish I wasn't so far away from Phoenix, I would love to meet you and Lynn and all the fluffs, Yuma is in no man land:w00t::HistericalSmiley:so far from everything:blush:

Lynn I need so much help learning how to groom, my gosh my poor poor girls have to put up with me.
Make sure you get lots of pictures I wanna see you both and the babies


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! So much fun! I can't wait to see pics of this get together.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, how nice and fun!! looking forward to pics!!:chili:


----------

